# skidder size for firewood



## Barnie (Nov 18, 2008)

What size skidder would be good for a firewood operation ??
I 'm currently looking at a John Deere 640, it has approx 2000 hrs on a rebuilt motor, fresh differential in back and redone winch .
Looks to be in good shape.
I guess the question I'm asking is [ is this to much skidder for the job ]


----------



## sILlogger (Nov 18, 2008)

in a word....YES. that is a pretty good sized machine. i don't know how much firewood you are moving. but i would be looking for a 440 or 540A. they are cheap, easy to work on and are great on fuel. they are also easy to move. that 640 is gonna be considered an oversize load (or atleast would be in the US). That is my imput anyway


----------



## bonden (Nov 18, 2008)

Here i live in Norway i got an old Fordson supermajor County for my lumber transport ,it is not very beautiful but works for me.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Nov 18, 2008)

a little 440 will move alot of wood! so wont a 540, that 640 is pretty big and bulky, it might have a hard time getting around if you have small trails, you would also need to cut alot of wood really fast for it to be worth buying. unless the price is very right then a smaller machine would be better for you.


----------



## Barnie (Nov 18, 2008)

Zackman1801 said:


> a little 440 will move alot of wood! so wont a 540, that 640 is pretty big and bulky, it might have a hard time getting around if you have small trails, you would also need to cut alot of wood really fast for it to be worth buying. unless the price is very right then a smaller machine would be better for you.



up here on the Ontario/Quebec border these machines are selling pretty cheap as I'm sure they are every where else also. The skidder in the picture is priced a $15,000 plus delivery [ $500 ] to where I'm at. There's quite a bit to choose from here but I'm looking for a John Deere or a Timber jack the same size as a jd 440 or 540.


----------



## ak4195 (Nov 18, 2008)

bonden said:


> Here i live in Norway i got an old Fordson supermajor County for my lumber transport ,it is not very beautiful but works for me.



HUH? not purtty,what do you mean?Heck Ill trade you my ole lady and some pets for that settup.
Nice to see equipment from overseas

ak4195


----------



## markbuilt (Nov 18, 2008)

*skidder /size*



Barnie said:


> What size skidder would be good for a firewood operation ??
> I 'm currently looking at a John Deere 640, it has approx 2000 hrs on a rebuilt motor, fresh differential in back and redone winch .
> Looks to be in good shape.
> I guess the question I'm asking is [ is this to much skidder for the job ]



is this one of those questions does size matter? I guess if your pulling out full chokers and feeding a cord king wood proccessor , I run a 440A re did the engine brought up to 100 hp mark and had the clutches rebuilt in the winch . It works great and easy on fuel


----------



## Cletuspsc (Nov 19, 2008)

Id look for somthin like a JD 440, 540 or TJack 225, 230 or 240, i used to log with a 240 with an air cooled duitz and that was a fantastic machine would start no problem at -10F. a cat 508 is a dam good machine also if you can find one.


----------



## Zackman1801 (Nov 19, 2008)

thats the big thing, if you dont work fast enough your not getting anywhere with a big machine, they sit for too long while you try to cut enough wood to fill it and they burn up alot of fuel. A small machine you can pull what you need and your going to use alot less fuel and be able to get around without having to create 10 foot wide skid trails. The 640 would be a good machine on a clearcut or behind a feller buncher, but for firewood on a select cut job its not going to be good option, im sure if its all you have to work with then youll be good off since you know you will always have enough power, but in this case something a little smaller would be more practical.


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 9, 2008)

are you kidding, i've looked at 440, 540 all need new tires, diff or trans. work and still priced over $20000, that looks like a really good buy


----------



## redprospector (Dec 9, 2008)

woodfarmer said:


> are you kidding, i've looked at 440, 540 all need new tires, diff or trans. work and still priced over $20000, that looks like a really good buy



Dayum!
I don't particularly want to sell mine...................................But if someone offer's me anywhere near $20,000 it's history. It's knee deep in rubber, run's good, and I just rebuilt the transmission.

Andy


----------

